# Eigene Steuerung ->OPC



## elcomportal (11 Juni 2009)

Hi,
ich habe eine eigene, spezielle Steuerung für eine Maschine entwickelt. Ist mit 'nem ATMEL Chip bestückt und hat LAN Anschluß. Nun möchte ich für diese Kiste einen eigenen Treiber zur Anbindung an OPC-Server schreiben. Sind nicht viele Werte. Wie kann ich da vorgehen. Ich will mich da reinarbeiten. Also bitte keine Antworten von wegen: "Kauf 'ne SPS" oder "Lass Dir das programmieren".
Vielen Dank.
Mfg
Torsten


----------



## Ralle (11 Juni 2009)

Anfangen würde ich mal hier: http://www.opcfoundation.org/

Viel mehr kann ich schon nicht beitragen, aber es gibt User hier, die zumindest ihre eigenen OPC-Server programmiert haben. Da wird sich sicher auch noch einmal jemand zu Wort melden.


----------



## jabba (11 Juni 2009)

Wenn man einen Server schreiben will, muss man sich genau mit den Definitionen auseinander setzen. Diese müßen exact eingehalten werden , damit alle möglichen Clients diesen Server auch auslesen können. Dazu mal denLinks von ralle durcharbeiten.

Ich würde da direkt mal mit der Sprache in der du das programmieren willst suchen . Da gibt es einige die dazu schon Toolboxen habe
z.B. Delphi


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 Juni 2009)

Andere Vorgehensweise:
Man suche sich einen bestehendes Protokoll einer SPS welches möglichst einfach und offengelegt ist. Dieses Protokoll implementierst du in deinem Controller.
Dann kann der Kunde einen bestehenden OPC-Server verwenden.

Ein bestehendes offengelegtes Protokoll wäre z.B. die Fetch/Write Kommunikation einer Siemens S5, da gibt es auch OPC-Server für.

Du könntest auch das S7-Protokoll einbauen, das ist aber etwas aufwändiger. Du schreibst ja nicht welchen Atmel Controller du verwendest, die 8-Bit AVRs und die ARM Reihe unterscheiden sich ja schon erheblich. TCP/IP mit den Ram-Speicher armen AVRs ist generell schon eine Krux.


----------



## RobiHerb (2 Juli 2009)

*OPC Server*



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Andere Vorgehensweise:
> Man suche sich einen bestehendes Protokoll einer SPS welches möglichst einfach und offengelegt ist. Dieses Protokoll implementierst du in deinem Controller.
> Dann kann der Kunde einen bestehenden OPC-Server verwenden.
> 
> ...



Ich denke mal, da ist auf die einfache Art nur die Serielle Schnittstelle RS232 zu realisieren. 

Dann folgt logisch eine Protokoll Implementation. Ich habe in einem ähnlichen Fall das einfache aber sichere Profibus Protokoll verwendet. (2 Telegrammtypen, im Prinzip Datenbereich lesen und schreiben).

Den vollen Umfang eines OPC Servers zu implementieren ist ein recht aufwendiger Sport, ich habe ein ActiveX in C++/ATL/COM implementiert, das die Datenanfragen registriert und dann periodisch ausliest und Events abfeuert, wenn sich was geändert hat.


----------

